
David Cameron pig scandal was predicted in Black Mirror - devilmoon
http://qz.com/506490/the-black-mirror-episode-that-imagined-david-camerons-dalliance-with-a-pig/
======
monroepe
That was seriously my first thought when I saw this news article this morning.
I could not believe it. I thought I was reading a new parody site.

